# South GA*May 31st Blackbeards Albany 6:00pm



## Murphy (Mar 8, 2008)

So why is it that none of the south Georgia get togethers ever work out? I read back a few pages and they all start out great then fizzle to a halt right before the date


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2008)

Murphy said:


> So why is it that none of the south Georgia get togethers ever work out? I read back a few pages and they all start out great then fizzle to a halt right before the date



Ya wanna have something in Albany? Where?

I believe we could get something together.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 8, 2008)

Let's try it again.
Sue


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 8, 2008)

*South Ga get together..*

I'm in...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2008)

You talkin` about maybe everbody meetin` somewhere for supper, or a forevermore sho-nuff get together on a Saturday? A supper meetin` might be better now since turkey season is so close. Some of them turkey hunters get hard to find when the season is in. In fact, some of em get downright unsociable.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 9, 2008)

Supper would get the ball rolling and maybe get some networking and friendships built. Then we could talk a southern get together


----------



## Murphy (Mar 11, 2008)

My point exactly


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 12, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> ... In fact, some of em get downright unsociable.



A Woodyite "downright unsociable"? Smokey says that can't be anybody she knows or claims! 
Sue


----------



## Count Down (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in. I was part of one of the Valdosta get togethers, that fizzled out.  Uncle Sam still has my number, and uses it time to time...So I'll do the best I can.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be there.  I've been trying to get some of my buddies from the sports forum together but without much luck.  When is it?


----------



## Murphy (Mar 16, 2008)

let's toss around some dates then


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I know being down here in Valdosta, we've had a lunch thing and then Muddyfeet tried to get something together but after all the planning, things fell apart. 

As long as it doesn't interfere with my fishing or bow shooting, I'm always up for a good Woodyites dinner or gathering!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 17, 2008)

*Meet & eat*

What type of place would everyone want to meet at, I thought about Blackbeard's in Albany, it's right by the expressway, and they have Seafood, Chicken, BBQ ( unless we can get Muddyfoots to smuggle some of his in ) alot of different foods. 
& they are open on a Sat night til 9:30 and they can accomodate 20-30 people even on a Sat. night, then of course you have Ryan's & Golden Corral that have meeting rooms for that many people.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 17, 2008)

I  Ya'll but 3 hours fer supper is a bit far right now ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2008)

Good idea Wanda. Blackbeards is good. I`ll try to make it whenever ya`ll decide, but it`s gonna be catch me if you can from now till May 15th.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 17, 2008)

We'll try to make it!!..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 17, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Good idea Wanda. Blackbeards is good. I`ll try to make it whenever ya`ll decide, but it`s gonna be catch me if you can from now till May 15th.




Albany is close to you, so we know  you can make it .. 
I will be in the woods as much as possible myself,
trying out my new shotgun..
Thought Blackbeard's would be an option since they have a variety of foods.

Ok, I kicked out a place now it's someone else's turn... what's a good date for everyone.. any day is good with me.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 17, 2008)

I can walk to Blackbeards so anyday is ok with me I eat there atleast every other week with my aunt and uncle who live down the rd. My aunt waitresses  there part-time so I am pretty familar with the place just pick a day and let me know I'll try to scrub some of the grease off of me beforehand


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can do Blackbeard's too. Thanks for the suggestion.
Sue


----------



## magnumrecovery (Mar 24, 2008)

With Albany always being "home" and good food and fellewship, I can't pass on this. Preferably on a Sat. evening with it being 150 miles one  way. Just set a date.


----------



## MDawson (Mar 24, 2008)

I am somewhat new to the GON forum but would like to meet up with some hunters myself. I am down in Camilla.


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 24, 2008)

Well heck, Im in Nashville, closer for me to run to Tifton, but maybe sometime would be fun to go to Albany on a Sunday-I work my part time job on Sat till 8pm-


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting together, I'm only about 20 minutes from albany


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 24, 2008)

So what's a good date for everyone.. or do you want to wait til Turkey season is over? mid May?


----------



## gr8rack (Mar 24, 2008)

Blackbeards sounds good, I've eaten there a couple of times, I'm located in Leslie so it's not far for me.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 24, 2008)

Blackbeards would work for me. Ain't that far a drive from Montezuma.
Ken


----------



## Murphy (Mar 27, 2008)

We have a place so let's pick a date I'm within walking distance of Blackbeards  so Ya'll give us some dates that might work and we can narrow them from there


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm ok with whenever yall decide since I'm only 40 minutes away.  I'm glad this thing hasn't fizzled.  I would imagine that any time over the weekend would be best for most people.  Yall just let me know.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 29, 2008)

*Date*

I know how much everyone wants to spend as much time in the woods during Turkey season, 
so I was thinking after May 15th, will give everyone enough notice to make plans.


How about May 17th???? That's a Sat.  would most prefer lunch or supper?

any other suggestions...


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 29, 2008)

Albany isn't So GA, its SW GA. I put Albany in the rear view 20 years ago and haven't been back much since then.  Just a thought, but isn't there someplace at or near Tifton?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 29, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Albany isn't So GA, its SW GA. I put Albany in the rear view 20 years ago and haven't been back much since then.  Just a thought, but isn't there someplace at or near Tifton?




 now we have done decided on a place & are working on a time & 
you want us to rename it... 


You start working on a Tifton gathering & some of us can make it also...
 I am only 40 miles from Tifton & 40 miles from Albany...


----------



## magnumrecovery (Mar 29, 2008)

May 17th sounds good...... If we can all agree on a date, especially this far in advance we could try to reserve one of their banquet rooms.............


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 29, 2008)

May 17th at Blackbeard's in Albany for the South GA (aka SWGA) eat and greet. Sounds like a deal.
Sue


----------



## Murphy (Mar 29, 2008)

That's fine with me just let me know and my inside source can get that room reserved and I can get my favorite waitress besides my aunt of course to help us out


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 29, 2008)

Already have plans for the 17th. Maybe next time..

Y'all have fun.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 29, 2008)

or if anyone has any other dates that are better..


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 2, 2008)

UhOh. Four days and no posts.....
Sue


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 3, 2008)

That's what I was thinking...  we will just have to keep reminding everyone...


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> That's what I was thinking...  we will just have to keep reminding everyone...



Both of ya'll have fun


----------



## magnumrecovery (Apr 3, 2008)

Well to keep the ball rollin.....Lets get a tenative list.

I'll start it

Magnumrecovery


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm ready.  Let's do it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 3, 2008)

What if.......we have the South Ga meeting up north alil bit then I can come


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 3, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> What if.......we have the South Ga meeting up north alil bit then I can come



What if.... we have the South Ga meeting down south alil bit in Valdosta then I can come   Just kidding, I might come anyway, just too soon to tell


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 3, 2008)

Tomboy Boots said:


> What if.... we have the South Ga meeting down south alil bit in Valdosta then I can come   Just kidding, I might come anyway, just too soon to tell



If you go, I go.... ,,,,,,,,,jk ,,,,,,but I do like your new avatar


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2008)

I`m tied up the 17th too. Gimmee a minute, I`ll think of something.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 4, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I`m tied up the 17th too. Gimmee a minute, I`ll think of something.



Smokey said she knew we could count on you! 
Sue


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 4, 2008)

Any other date will be fine with me, somebody come up with a better date..


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 5, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Any other date will be fine with me, somebody come up with a better date..




Why don't you make it for Friday afternoon/evening on the 25th!  Then maybe I could come up and see some of my friends up there from this board and meet some new ones!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 5, 2008)

shdw633 said:


> Why don't you make it for Friday afternoon/evening on the 25th!  Then maybe I could come up and see some of my friends up there from this board and meet some new ones!!



Well let's see how a Friday sounds to everyone... 
probably with work, most will want to meet on a Sat. but we will throw it out there & see..


----------



## Red Man (Apr 7, 2008)

If ya'll are gona have it in Albany. I can probably make it just not the weekend of the 17th. Already have plans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 8, 2008)

As soon as yall decide on a date I'm all set.


----------



## magnumrecovery (Apr 10, 2008)

Have we got a date?

Or do we just go with the 17th of May?

We really need a set date and go with it. I don't think any date will work for everyone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 11, 2008)

17th is fine by me.  Yall said to not let this one die.  I'm doing my part so where are yall at?


----------



## magnumrecovery (Apr 11, 2008)

Southwoods, What's you thoughts? Since you seem to have more influence...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 11, 2008)

*May 24th Blackbeard's In Albany @ 6:00?????*



magnumrecovery said:


> Southwoods, What's you thoughts? Since you seem to have more influence...




I don't know about influence.. I just am more aggrivating 

I am ok with the 24th that way Muddy foots, Nic & Sheryl & others that already have plans on the 17th can attend.they don't live very far from there. 
I am about 40 miles, 
So How does the 24th sound for everyone.. @ Blackbeard's in Albany, 6:00 sound ok? 
Murphy can arrange a room as soon as we confirm the date..

SWH

All in favor say Yeah


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 11, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds great.




Ok everybody that 2 for the 24th.. what's everybody else got going on that date???


----------



## magnumrecovery (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm game....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 11, 2008)

magnumrecovery said:


> I'm game....




That's 3


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 11, 2008)

Add me, that's Four.
Sue


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be there. That's 5.


----------



## Taximan (Apr 11, 2008)

Im a pretty new member in Albany.. whats planned?  whats to be expected? just a meet type of thing? I wouldnt mind meeting other fishermen.. sorry... fisherpersons....  and hunters in my area.

    Can we change the date and the location tho?   JUST KIDDIN' !!!!

          Ill keep a watch on this thread.....    sam..... Albany


----------



## Murphy (Apr 12, 2008)

That works for me I ate there friday at lunch I sure didn't want to turn any wrenches when I got back to work I was stuffed  I am glad I had a creeper I could roll under that car and get some sleep


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2008)

Well now, it took ya`ll long enough to set a date!!  

The Redhead and myself plan on bein` there.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 13, 2008)

I figured if I kept pestering everybody then we would be able to eat at Blackbeards...  


Just had to try to come up with a date everyone could go...
that is hard to do sometimes...

So Blackbeard's it is @ 6pm on the 24th of May..

Murphy talk with your Aunt about reserving a room for us...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Too far*

I wish ya'll were not so far away. That is a long haul from Jefferson, ga. Maybe we should plan a mid state get together some time.


----------



## Red Man (Apr 13, 2008)

I am scheduled to work that day. I'll have to see what I can work out and let ya know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2008)

We just might even sneak in there a time or two, before that date arrives. If I see that we are, I`ll post it on this thread. with as much notice as possible.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 14, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> We just might even sneak in there a time or two, before that date arrives. If I see that we are, I`ll post it on this thread. with as much notice as possible.




That would be good, I am not too far away..


----------



## schleylures (Apr 15, 2008)

I can make the 24th


----------



## Murphy (Apr 20, 2008)

So how many people do we need to plan on 20-30? I just need a round about head count so I can see about saving a room


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hey*

I would say 20-30 would be a good # so far 11 on the yes list but if they bring wives/ husband..
I will be alone so it will just be 1 for me.

I am trying to get a copy of the menu & post on here so the ones that have never been there can see what they have.


Wanda



Murphy said:


> So how many people do we need to plan on 20-30? I just need a round about head count so I can see about saving a room


----------



## Murphy (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll see my aunt this weekend during my free sunday dinner I will let her know all the details so we can get the ball rolling on a room. She wants to take the day off from her other job to wait on us so atleast I know my Sweet tea won't run out


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2008)

I`m not sure yet, but The Redhead and myself just might be there Saturday night.


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 24, 2008)

I may make it, but I'll have to see how things go with work and moving to Valdosta for school.

I'll do my best to get there though!


----------



## Murphy (Apr 24, 2008)

I met you Nic and couldn't put two and two together till I got off work that night Ya'll were working over there by West Broad and had my little test drive racetrack blocked off  I just knew that face but couldn't think from where till I logged on then it clicked oh well maybe next time we'll get to chat awhile


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2008)

Murphy, you talkin` about over on Ingleside the other day? We`ll be on that big line runnin` thru there for another couple of days.


----------



## Murphy (Apr 24, 2008)

yep I'll ride over if I can get a car that needs a test drive here lately they have all been big jobs and I get stuck in the shop all day I work at Purvis Auto right down the road on Camp Lane


----------



## MDawson (Apr 25, 2008)

If I am not working I should be able to come with my wife.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 27, 2008)

Reads like it's coming together this time! Very good!
Sue


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 28, 2008)

*woo hoo*

Yeah,
 looks like we have between 25 -30 verbal confirms... 

I have more trouble getting my family together for Christmas 

Sounds like a go for now...looking forward to meeting everyone.

So does everyone know where Blackbeard's is located?


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 28, 2008)

O.k update me is it gonna be on may24? If so i am pretty shure we can make it. Also where is blackbeards?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 28, 2008)

*blackbeard's*



bam_bam said:


> O.k update me is it gonna be on may24? If so i am pretty sure we can make it. Also where is blackbeards?




The 24th of May @ 6pm, Blackbeards is on Slappey the address is: 
2209 N. Slappey Blvd.
If you come in on 82 from Tifton, stay on 82, get on the expressway & get off at the Slappey B exit.. & go south.
Blackbeards is a few blocks on your right, you may want to do mapquest to get exact miles.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, see yall there


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 2, 2008)

*Just a thought*

That is memorial day weekend...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> That is memorial day weekend...



  Uh Oh! We better do some fast re-thinkin` here!!


----------



## Murphy (May 3, 2008)

yes we do it's hard enough to get e reservation on a weekend Don't want to save a room for thirty and only have two or three somebody toss out another date


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 3, 2008)

*DAte*

May 31st the next weekend...  any other suggestions


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> May 31st the next weekend...  any other suggestions



That should work!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 5, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 8, 2008)

*May 31st @ 6pm*

The date is changed to the 31st @ 6pm..

Same place Blackbeard's... hope everyone can still make it...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> The date is changed to the 31st @ 6pm..
> 
> Same place Blackbeard's... hope everyone can still make it...




That sounds good to me. I think that is The Redheads and my anniversery, so I need to take her out somewhere.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 9, 2008)

What better way to celebrate your anniversary... with all your new friends..

See ya'll there...


----------



## bam_bam (May 14, 2008)

Me and the misses will be there.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 15, 2008)

Blackbeard's, map, etc.



> A diner [jeanellesimpson@yahoo.com] from Americus, Ga gave an overall rating of  on March 27, 2008
> My name is Jeanelle Simpson and i was in Albany for a job and i chose to eat a blackbeards during lunch. The food was great and the plate could feed another person it was so much so i decided to save the rest for dinner. I will advise anyone to stop by and try the delicous meal. They also have friendly servers.
> 
> A diner [Jennmary38@aol.com] from Miami Garden, Florida gave an overall rating of  on January 13, 2008
> ...




Dan


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the review... I have not been there in about 5 years, everyone says how great the food is.. 
Hope everyone will enjoy the get together... good food, good friends...


----------



## ratman (May 15, 2008)

South Ga 31st What Time?


----------



## Lightninrod (May 15, 2008)

If you haven't tried it yet, give Aunt Frannie's a try for good, Southern food.


Dan


----------



## MudDucker (May 15, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> The date is changed to the 31st @ 6pm..



Thats the Ides of March   Can we join a restaurant in Valdosta...say Hooters...with that one via telephonic video conferencing


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 16, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Thats the Ides of March   Can we join a restaurant in Valdosta...say Hooters...with that one via telephonic video conferencing



mmmmm Nope... you know you want to come to Blackbeard's...


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 16, 2008)

ratman said:


> South Ga 31st What Time?




6 pm.


----------



## Murphy (May 18, 2008)

I have talked to the owners at Blackbeards and we are all set for the 31st.


----------



## Murphy (May 26, 2008)

Where is the excitement We have less than a week and I have a room saved for thirty Don't make me eat alone I might look funny in there by myself


----------



## magnumrecovery (May 26, 2008)

Southwoodshunter has been keeping in touch with folks....
How many commitments do we have?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (May 27, 2008)

6 PM, May 31st, Blackbeard's Seafood, Albany, GA. Right? Thanks.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 27, 2008)

*May 31st*

So far I have 15 yes's , but others may bring spouses/ 
girl friends...

& I have 7 I have not heard back from.. 

that is just the ones that are confirmed.. may have some that decide at the last minute.

good crowd either way..


----------



## bam_bam (May 27, 2008)

We will be there for shure


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2008)

I wouldn't miss it!!  I can't wait.  I'm being dragged to a movie that I really don't want to see afterwards so I'm really going to need this.  See yall there.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 27, 2008)

My son and I will be there.


----------



## Murphy (May 29, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wouldn't miss it!!  I can't wait.  I'm being dragged to a movie that I really don't want to see afterwards so I'm really going to need this.  See yall there.



Dragged Huh?.....Hmmm it wouldn't be Sex and the city would it? If thats what your going to see I'll understand if ya don't want to admit it on a public message board


----------



## Ol' Red (May 29, 2008)

I'll be down that way this weekend...I might drop in.

Red


----------



## gobblingghost (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the invite but I'll have to pass. I have to work this weekend


----------



## jimmy_mac (May 30, 2008)

Add me and my wife


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'll be down that way this weekend...I might drop in.
> 
> Red



Yeah Red come join us.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 30, 2008)

Anybody want name tags? w/ the screen name on it?

Just wondering.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2008)

southwoodshunter said:


> Anybody want name tags? w/ the screen name on it?
> 
> Just wondering.



Probably a good idea.  So we will know who is who.  I would feel kind of weird introducing myself to yall as South GA Dawg.  And that plus "but my real name is....." would be a mouth full.  I think it's a good idea.


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 30, 2008)

I will pick some up on the way...


----------



## Gaswamp (May 30, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2008)

That`s right! It`s tomorrow night. Thanks for the reminder, Wanda!


----------



## Gaswamp (May 30, 2008)

room reserved under woodys or gon?


----------



## Murphy (May 30, 2008)

She asked my name and the name for the party I gave her Woodys and Gon When I get there tom I will make sure either gets sent that way But I will tell her it is for Woodys members just in case it gets hectic up front they can get crazy there on weekend nights Im sure most of yall know how to get there but if for some reason you end up in Alabama give me a call on my cell 229-418-1936 and I'll send a search party


----------



## choctawlb (May 31, 2008)

We have to go to Columbia, SC today and pick up my youngest. If there is any way possible to make it back in time Alex, Wanda, and myself will be there. I can't let Nick stuff himself without supervision.
Ken


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 31, 2008)

ya'll have fun. Wish you were not so dern far away. I'd join ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2008)

The Redhead and myself will get there right at 6. Look forward to seein` everybody! 

Hey Ken, all-you-can-eat speckled trout!!!! With cheesegrits!


----------



## Murphy (May 31, 2008)

they are going to be busy tonight they have 4 or 5 parties but thats pretty normal round there I went at lunch and the party is listed under Murphy GON and Woodys so it won't matter what you ask for you'll get a seat and some cheese grits


----------

